# Stripping Fry



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

Is it alright to strip the fry from my female cons after they've been free swimming for about a week?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

If mine make it that long without being eaten, I'll pull half and let the other half fend for themselves.


----------

